
'I've paid $250k for a ticket into space' - iso947
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-50929064
======
iso947
As it’s Branson I take it with a pinch of salt, and it’s onpy suborbital, but
given the typical salary of a graduate developer in SF, let alone seniors, has
anyone here bought a ticket?

